# A second stimulus package check ?????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I was watching Good Morning America the other day and I though I caught a news bit regarding the possibility of the Gov't sending out a second Economic Stimulus Package check later this summer. I know it was early, but was I dreaming? Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

From what I can tell. A second stimulus package has been considered, but primarily to focus on infastructure, not checks to individuals. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The FIRST stimulus package was a joke. You'll be taxed on it again in April 2009. It's real nice of the "guvment" to give us our own money back! I understand it is for infrastructure, not individuals./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Another required loan from the government. Don't worry, you *will* pay it back with lots of interest.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 06/11/2008 9:18 AM 
The FIRST stimulus package was a joke. You'll be taxed on it again in April 2009. It's real nice of the "guvment" to give us our own money back! I understand it is for infrastructure, not individuals./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif" border=0>" border=0>


Quote from Internal Revenue Service Notice Number CP 1378: 

1st Paragraph: "Your Economic Stimulus Payment" 

"You will not be required to report the amount of your stimulus payment as taxable income on your 2008 federal income tax return." 


This is NOT to say that your general income taxes won't go up across the board, but the "Stimulus Check" itself is NOT required to be reported on your income tax return next year. It is just like you FOUND the money on the sidewalk and decided to spend it and not tell anybody that you found it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It is just like you FOUND the money on the sidewalk
More like you found some of YOUR OWN money on the sidewalk... but a mere pittance of what you'd originally lost.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it is YOUR OWN money, but it is money you paid for services received (albeit, maybe, unwanted, illmanaged, useless, extorted, or any other explitive deleted adverb/adjective/descriptive verb you wanna use) and you found it laying on the sidewalk after you got your receipt to show that you have paid your share in the bill. 

Again, that does not mean that you will not have to foot the bill for the government no longer having the cash to pay the bills that said services are costing it to maintain.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, wouldnt it be more like finding 4,150 Chinese Yuan on the sidewalk, taking that to the currency exchange and getting $600.00 ?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No, actually it is the exact opposite for most folk.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not too worried about a second stimulus check one way or the other considering that I haven't even received the first one yet.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, another dose of nothing is still nothing.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine! Now I can pay for bottled water when the city has to shut the water off due to the flood!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 06/13/2008 7:12 PM
I got mine! Now I can pay for bottled water when the city has to shut the water off due to the flood!




I do hope you're out of the major flooding zone. Best wishes to you and yours...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have lost nothing but convenience and sweat (and electric power for a short time twice). BUT, this is a DISASTER! It will be YEARS before the recovery is anywhere near what one would call complete. Water has receeded by about 1 block as of this morning... several block to go before the water is down enough for the brigdes to be inspected to allow traffic... maybe a week.


----------

